# Cold weather caulk



## KCB (Jun 28, 2010)

Use a caulk with a rubber or silicon base. Latex caulk will just freeze before it can set up, so don't use latex . Ensure the substrate is clean and dry .Use a hair dryer/heatgun etc... to melt ice dry moisture and warm the substrate or clean the area with acetone or methyl ethyl ketone and a clean cloth. Cleaning will not only remove the ice if any, but also ensure the substrate is clean.Do it on a sunny mid day , the sun will heat up the substrate more than you think.


----------



## AgentW (Dec 1, 2010)

Depending on what you're caulking, I would suggest Quad Advanced Formula Window, Door and Siding Sealant. We're using this on our house (very cold right now) and the stuff is probably the best caulking I've ever used.


----------



## bob22 (May 28, 2008)

I've no ax to grind on this:
DAP® 3.0™ Advanced All-Purpose indoor/outdoor sealant is ideal for sealing windows, door frames, corner joints, siding, trim, butt joints, baseboards, molding, pipes, ducts and vents. It's available in White and Crystal Clear, which offers superior clarity that allows the beauty of the surface to shine through the sealant. Plus, it adheres to just about any surface like wood, metal, brick, glass, vinyl, aluminum, concrete, masonry, plaster, drywall, stucco, stone and painted surfaces. DAP® 3.0™ is the best of the best in all-purpose indoor/outdoor sealants.


Caulk and expose to water after just 3 hours without washing out.
Permanent waterproof and weatherproof seal.
Cured sealant that's mold and mildew resistant.
Outstanding flexibility and adhesion to wide range of substrates without cracking or shrinking.
Indoor/outdoor use.
Extreme weather and temperature application range: -35°F to
140°F (White), -35°F to 120°F (Crystal Clear).
Low odor and low VOC content.
Superior paintability.
Lifetime guarantee.


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

Thanks everyone for the responses. At least know I have some choices:thumbup:


----------



## a7ecorsair (Jun 1, 2010)

:thumbup:


----------



## ConcreteTreat (Dec 5, 2010)

Definitely try polyurethane.


----------

